# Noisy mouse



## Niknak76 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, looking for advice please. Recently got 3 female mice. The older female has been making noises all the time, a bit like chattering which I thought was normal but now after a bit of reading I'm beginning to think it may be a uri problem? She isn't sneezing and doesn't have runny eyes and has a good appetite. She is a little hunched but thought that maybe due to age???? I have an appointment at the vet for later but some advice would be useful.

Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by 'uri', maybe you mean RI? Stands for respiratory illness/infection. Sounds like that to me. Good plan taking her to a vet, her being hunched could very well be a sign of pneumonia. They rarely survive from that, but she should definitely be treated


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't have any input that can help with the mouse, but I hope your vet can help 

uri = upper respiratory infection though


----------



## Niknak76 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the response  URI= upper respiratory infection(don't know if right abbreviation?) If it was pneumonia would she not be more lethargic and off her food? Do older mice get slightly hunched like old people? Good to know these things for future reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course, I clearly didn't think very far  Older mice can get slightly hunched, yes. But pneumonia doesn't necessarily mean they'll be lethargic and stop eating, although it happens often. But it does sound like some kind of RI either way, so I hope the vet can help. Let us know what they say


----------



## Niknak76 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Pratricia  Vet has confirmed respiritory infection. She has been on baytril for a good few days now with no improvement but not getting any worse. I guess I will just have to hope she gets better? Don't know if I can try anything else?

Thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You really can't do much else except keep up the treatment and hope for the best. Unfortunately mice very rarely recover from RI. How many days did you get medication for? At least it sounds like your vet knows their small critters, because Baytrill is the proper antibiotics to give  10 days is standard treatment, and it shouldn't be any shorter than that.


----------



## Niknak76 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry to report my old girl didn't recover and died a few days ago!!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that  RIP


----------

